# Sticky  Understanding Grand Seiko - Part 1 - History



## JoeKirk

For many, Grand Seiko is a relatively young brand. However, Grand Seiko has been in existence since 1960, yet only available in the Japanese domestic market. In 2010 during the press conference traditionally held on the first day of the Basel Fair, Seiko Watch Corporation announced that they would be expanding the distribution of Grand Seiko to the international market. With only 6 years in the global market, Grand Seiko has achieved recognition with collectors across the world, however the amazing stories, concepts and theory behind Grand Seiko, are largely unknown. The goal of this multi-part series is to help provide an understanding of the brand to someone who may be new to Grand Seiko and to share some details that may have been overlooked by those already in the know.
 

*GS History Lesson
*









Kintaro Hattori, the founder of Seiko, started his company in 1881 as a clock repair shop in Tokyo's Ginza district. The company was known as K. Hattori & Co. LTD. Eight years before Kintaro founded his shop, Japan had adopted solar time keeping as the recognized way of keeping track of the passage of time. Prior to 1873, Japan used clocks known as Wadokei's that were based on the lunar calendar system and were extremely complex. This proved to be advantageous for Hattori as very few were familiar with the mechanics involved in this new timekeeping system when he started to work on clocks in 1877. Kintaro focused his attention to building his company and on making high quality products, which he aspired to do completely in-house. From making clocks, to pocket watches in 1895, then to wrist watches in 1913 using his brand name, Laurel, he had finally reached capabilities to manufacture in-house. In 1924, the Seiko brand name appeared on a wrist watch. Seikosha (Seiko meaning precision and Sha meaning house) had already been used for years on his pocket watches.

"With no hurry or rest, always stay one step ahead of the rest. Not two or three steps. Taking too many steps ahead would distance you from the public. One step ahead is important". This quote from Kintaro Hattori was inspiring to many and drove the company to the forefront of manufacturing throughout the 30's, 40's, and 50's. Creating items like the Seikosha pocket watches that became the official timekeeper of the Japanese National Railways as well as the highly admired Seiko Marvel wrist watches. Their pursuit of perfection began to push even stronger through the late 1950's, bringing on heavy competition between two of the Seikosha watchmaking factories. Then, their progress evolved even further.









Grand Seiko was launched in 1960 with it's very first model, the 3180. The 3180 was a three handed time only watch, which came in several variations, all of which shared the same design. Mostly known for the gold filled variant, they were also available in platinum and steel. Something you will see on the dial of the early Grand Seiko's is the word "Chronometer". This designation signified that these first Grand Seiko's met all of the Chronometer standards of that time. Not only did they meet the standards, they surpassed the chronometer standards. The inspiration for Grand Seiko was to make the world's best practical watch, setting the grounds for the quote "The pure essentials of watchmaking, elevated to the level of art". Precision, durability, legibility and comfort were the overall goals for Grand Seiko in the past, and these qualities are still the main focus for the brand today.









After the release of the first Grand Seiko, the second model, the 57GS (as well as the 43999), "Self-Dater" model came in 1963/1964. These were the first Grand Seiko to feature a date complication. The earlier "Self-Dater" models featured the word "Chronometer" on the dial as did the previous 3180, but later, the chronometer designation was removed from the dial of the 57GS. The Grand Seiko Standard was developed in 1966, which required more stringent testing than that of the international chronometer standard and became the new testing standard for Grand Seiko. These also featured a new design, which was developed by a gentleman named Taro Tanaka, who was Seiko's first college educated designer, back in 1959.

















The evolution of Grand Seiko continued in 1967 with the release of the 62GS, the first self-winding Grand Seiko, as well as the 44GS, the first GS from a factory called Daini Seikosha Kameido. Taro Tanaka also designed the 44GS, which played a very important part in the overall design of Grand Seiko. A design philosophy that defines Grand Seiko design to this day. It is known as "Grand Seiko's Grammar of Design" and utilizes flat surfaces and sharp lines to play off of light and shadow.









1968 was also a pivotal time in Grand Seiko's history with the development of the first three Hi-Beat (36,000 bph) calibers. These were not only 3 different designs, but three totally different movements. The 45GS hand-wound, the 61GS self-winding, and the 19GS ladies. In 1970, the 56GS automatic Hi-Beat was also introduced. The use of these Hi-Beat calibers improved accuracy and stability, with less effects from shock and position. Overall, Grand Seiko's performance had been enhanced.









Though the Grand Seiko Standard had already met and succeeded the chronometer standard, Seiko was still not satisfied. Only to outdo themselves, the development of the V.F.A. in 1969 (Very Finely Adjusted) was one of the most accurate watches of its time exceeding even the Grand Seiko Standard. The Grand Seiko Special was introduced in 1970 and also exceeded the Grand Seiko Standards of that time, though not as high of a standard as the V.F.A. models.

Seiko participated in the Swiss Observatory Chronometer trials from 1963-1967 in Neuchatel, ranking 2nd and 3rd in 1967. The Neuchatel Observatory competition was not held in 1968 so Seiko entered the Geneva Observatory Trails. The Seiko movements took 4th through 10th place and Seiko was awarded best overall for Chronometer wrist watch in Geneva. The 45GS caliber was used in the chronometer competitions, and one of the best performing movements at the time. A very rare Seiko was submitted and approved in Switzerland's Neuchatel Observatory with designation "Astronomical Observatory Chronometer Officially Certified" printed on the dial. This model did not have the Grand Seiko branding, however, did utilize the 45GS movement.









After debuting the world's first quartz watch on December 25th,1969 and the ensuing the "Quartz Revolution" of the 70's, Seiko focused their efforts more toward the quartz pieces and mass production while still continuing to develop new mechanical calibers through the 70's and 80's. In 1988 the launched a new Grand Seiko, with a new high precision quartz movement accurate to +/- 10 seconds per year, known as the 95GS. This was the first time a quartz movement was ever utilized for Grand Seiko. The 95GS was an excellent movement, but innovation continued and the 95GS was succeeded by the, currently used, 9F caliber in 1993.


*Two factories, one friendly rivalry*


Despite the competitions held in Switzerland, the strongest competition was happening within the company itself. There are two factories that make Grand Seiko. Set in the mountains in the central part of Japan, 3 hours west of Tokyo by train, is Shiojiri, the home of Seiko Epson. This division designs, manufactures and assembles the 9R Spring Drive and 9F quartz watches. Shirojiri is located in the Nagano Prefecture that hosted the 1988 Winter Olympics. Three hours to the north of Tokyo by the Shinkansen (bullet train), is the beautiful mountain city of Morioka where SII (Seiko Instruments Inc) designs, manufactures and assembles the 9S Mechanical 8 beat and Hi-Beat pieces.

These two divisions of Seiko go way back, even before GS. The Daini Seikosha (meaning "Second Seikosha") Kameido factory was in Tokyo and established in 1937. Later in 1943, the Suwa Seikosha plant (more commonly known as Suwa) was established in an attempt to escape the Allied bombing that was occurring in Tokyo in the 1940's (though it wasn't until 1959 the Suwa plant merged with then partner Daiwa Kogyo to officially form Suwa Seikosha Co.). Daini Kameido was destroyed in a bombing in 1945, and was soon after rebuilt. The rivalry between these two factories consisted of creating new watches such as Marvel, Cronos, and Crown to keep outdoing one another in terms of performance and size. Both factories were focused on making wrist watches. As mentioned earlier, the Daini Kameido plant did not start making Grand Seiko until 1967, though they did make King Seiko in order to compete with GS. Suwa was responsible for the production of all GS until 1967, when Daini Kameido introduced the 44GS. 

The Kameido plant eventually became SII and moved to Morioka. Suwa Seikosha became a division of Seiko Epson and is still located in the same region of Suwa in the city of Shiojiri. Each factory has it's own uniqueness and specialties. As previously mentioned, purely mechanical watchmaking is the main focus in Morioka while Spring Drive and quartz are manufactured in Shiojiri. Each factory manufactures its own components and is almost fully independent from each other.









Each location has a special studio dedicated to their luxury products. In Morioka at SII, they have Shizuku-ishi watch studio which houses a handful of craftsmen/women working on assembly, testing and casing. In this studio, movements such as the 9S6x, 9S8x Hi-Beat, Credor caliber 68xx, and 8L movements are all assembled and tested. In this facility, components are made in-house such as hairspring, mainspring, MEMS (Micro Electro Mechanical System) manufactured components like escape gear and pallet fork, as well as main plates and bridges, and much more.









In Shiojiri at Seiko Epson, there are 2 studios within the facility that produce Grand Seiko. There is the Shinshu Takumi studio which makes 5R, 7R, and 9R Spring Drive calibers as well as the 9F quartz. Along with the Takumi Studio, the Micro Artist Studio, who is famous for making the Spring Drive Sonnerie, Minute Repeater and Eichi pieces, is now responsible for the newly released Grand Seiko 8 Day. This is the first and only Grand Seiko piece to be made by the Micro Artist Studio at this time. In the Epson facility, movement components, plates and bridges, gears, pinions and even quartz crystals are manufactured in-house.

This concludes Part 1. Part 2 - Design can be read *HERE*.


----------



## whineboy

Great history of Seiko, Joe, many thanks.
I used to go to Suwa, Shiojiri and Hirooka on business for Seiko Epson (ink jet printer legal work). Lovely area, so peaceful and calm.
I miss those trips.


----------



## John Price

Wonderful! Thanks, looking forward to the next parts.


----------



## T1meout

Great read. Thank you for this glimpse in the history of Grand Seiko.


----------



## tiki5698

Appreciate the effort put into this post, looking forward to part 2.


----------



## larthurl

Excellent article. Thank you.
I have come to appreciate Grand Seiko and have acquired two pieces this year - SBGA085 (what I call the entry level SpringDrive) and a SBGM021 (beautiful GMT Auto with the cream dial).
The one that I really wanted (SBGR095) was long gone before I became aware of it. It has beautiful silvery dial, perfect (for me) 37.6mm size and limited run of 600 pieces. Here's hoping GS will produce more smallish sizes pieces in the near future.
Chheers.

.....Art


----------



## larthurl

Me too! I love learning about the history and origins of brands I admire.


----------



## larthurl

I hope someday to visit Japan. Do they allow visitors to the Suwa or Shiojiri Manufactory?


----------



## mapotofu

Thank you for the article. This is great stuff. Looking forward to reading Part 2!


----------



## carlhaluss

Thanks, Joe. Lots of effort you put into this fine thread. I love threads like this, as my memory is so bad, and I can revisit it at any time!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Gerald_D

Great article Joe!

Just a couple of corrections regarding release dates (Seiko themselves get this wrong!). The below is based on extensive analysis of what has been on the market this year, as well as my own pieces.

The first 62's were manufactured in 1966 - they actually pre-date the 44's.
The first 61's were manufactured in 1967.

It's interesting to note that in calendar year 1967, Grand Seikos from 57, 62, 44 and 61 series were all being manufactured.

Kind regards,


Gerald.


----------



## BadTrainDriver

Thank you, Joe!


----------



## ColinW

Thanks for putting that together!


----------



## John Price

This (and subsequent parts) should be stickies at the top of the forum.


----------



## Nom de Forum

John Price said:


> This (and subsequent parts) should be stickies at the top of the forum.


Joe I hope you will act on John's suggestion.


----------



## Cobia

Fantastic read, thanks, looking forward to part 2, interesting to read GS is just as good as the Swiss big boys and even better in some cases, and they've proven it!


----------



## bobski

Wow what an excellent piece, very interesting and informative. Thanks for taking the time to write it.

I am interested in a bit more detail on the Grand Seiko Standard. You said it was/is more rigorous than COSC but didn't go into any details. Can anyone expand on that further?


----------



## JoeKirk

whineboy said:


> Great history of Seiko, Joe, many thanks.
> I used to go to Suwa, Shiojiri and Hirooka on business for Seiko Epson (ink jet printer legal work). Lovely area, so peaceful and calm.
> I miss those trips.


My total pleasure whineboy. Glad to hear you enjoyed your trips there and cool to know you used to work with Epson. I just visited this year and loved it there. Both Morioka and Shiojiri were exactly as you described... peaceful and calm. The people there were amazing too. I really look forward to going again someday.


----------



## JoeKirk

larthurl said:


> Excellent article. Thank you.
> I have come to appreciate Grand Seiko and have acquired two pieces this year - SBGA085 (what I call the entry level SpringDrive) and a SBGM021 (beautiful GMT Auto with the cream dial).
> The one that I really wanted (SBGR095) was long gone before I became aware of it. It has beautiful silvery dial, perfect (for me) 37.6mm size and limited run of 600 pieces. Here's hoping GS will produce more smallish sizes pieces in the near future.
> Chheers.
> 
> .....Art


My pleasure Art. The two pieces you added are great expressions from both factories. My love for both factories inspired me to get both the Snowflake (representing the snowfall in Shiojiri aka Suwa) and Hi-Beat SBGJ003 (which expresses the ridges on Mt Iwate visible from the Morioka facility). The people at the factories have so much love their home towns as well as the products they make. I'm sure they truly appreciate your support of both locations!


----------



## JoeKirk

larthurl said:


> I hope someday to visit Japan. Do they allow visitors to the Suwa or Shiojiri Manufactory?


Unfortunately, the factories do not have open tours. I do however highly recommend visiting the Seiko museum if in Tokyo.


----------



## JoeKirk

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks, Joe. Lots of effort you put into this fine thread. I love threads like this, as my memory is so bad, and I can revisit it at any time!
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl! Thankfully I have a lot of this stuff memorized, though I do like to double check my work! It took some time, but I'm so glad the response has been so positive. The whole goal is to help people understand the brand better. I'd love for people to see Seiko in the same light as I do (if they don't already!). While this is just a brief overview of the story of GS, I would like to someday dig deeper into Seiko's rich history. It is truly incredible.

Thanks again!


----------



## JoeKirk

Gerald_D said:


> Great article Joe!
> 
> Just a couple of corrections regarding release dates (Seiko themselves get this wrong!). The below is based on extensive analysis of what has been on the market this year, as well as my own pieces.
> 
> The first 62's were manufactured in 1966 - they actually pre-date the 44's.
> The first 61's were manufactured in 1967.
> 
> It's interesting to note that in calendar year 1967, Grand Seikos from 57, 62, 44 and 61 series were all being manufactured.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Gerald.


Thanks Gerald!!

I know about the dating issues. The problem I run into is that the manufacture dates on some of these pieces date earlier than what is listed on our "history" section. The only concern I have is that in some cases (let's use current models as example), a watch that is released in first half of 2016 will likely have a manufacture date serial number of 58xxxx (just as an example), which was made August of 15, but not officially for sale until 2016 sometime. I'd rather just be safe and stick with what we have listed. This is certainly an excellent point to bring up. I also think that our official sites may do the same, playing it safe as always.

Let me just make the comment that, you sir... Are good!! Your comments are always greatly appreciated!


----------



## JoeKirk

John Price said:


> This (and subsequent parts) should be stickies at the top of the forum.


Suggestion taken and executed. Thank you!


----------



## JoeKirk

Cobia said:


> Fantastic read, thanks, looking forward to part 2, interesting to read GS is just as good as the Swiss big boys and even better in some cases, and they've proven it!


Thanks Cobia! I find it very interesting that Seiko first wanted to prove themselves to be the best in Japan. From the early 1900's through the 1950's. It was the 60's that they wanted to expand their global presence of making "chronometer" movements that exceeded international standards. I really don't feel that the competition is directly with the Swiss, but whoever is making the best in the eyes of the public. Just letting the results speak for themselves so that way, they don't have to voice it themselves. Being modest has always been a part of Seiko's DNA.


----------



## JoeKirk

bobski said:


> Wow what an excellent piece, very interesting and informative. Thanks for taking the time to write it.
> 
> I am interested in a bit more detail on the Grand Seiko Standard. You said it was/is more rigorous than COSC but didn't go into any details. Can anyone expand on that further?


Thank you so much bobski! I'm glad you enjoyed and it was my pleasure to share.

I am definitely going to go into more detail of what the Grand Seiko Standard is in part 2, but to give you an overview...

GS Standard

-3/+5 seconds per day rating in static conditions
17 day testing period
3 temperature variants 46°, 73°,100° F (8, 23, 38 C) - then tested in the colder and hotter temps an additional time
6 positions (12 up being the additional as it is difficult to achieve standard)

COSC

-4/+6
15 days
3 temps, but no secondary testing
5 positions


----------



## Toshk

JoeKirk said:


> Thanks Gerald!!
> 
> I know about the dating issues. The problem I run into is that the manufacture dates on some of these pieces date earlier than what is listed on our "history" section. The only concern I have is that in some cases (let's use current models as example), a watch that is released in first half of 2016 will likely have a manufacture date serial number of 58xxxx (just as an example), which was made August of 15, but not officially for sale until 2016 sometime. I'd rather just be safe and stick with what we have listed. This is certainly an excellent point to bring up. I also think that our official sites may do the same, playing it safe as always.
> 
> Let me just make the comment that, you sir... Are good!! Your comments are always greatly appreciated!


Thanks for valuable info Joe. I always had my suspicions this was exactly the case with new models. Especially with some of the limited editions.


----------



## JoeKirk

Toshk said:


> Thanks for valuable info Joe. I always had my suspicions this was exactly the case with new models. Especially with some of the limited editions.


My pleasure. This was just an example, not a particular instance, but case manufacture date (serial number engraving) can and will definitely be earlier than its actual release date. In most instances months difference.


----------



## five-eighth

Thanks Joe, it's great to read about the history of this amazing company. I'm joining the GS club real soon, deposit down, now the wait!


----------



## bobski

JoeKirk said:


> Thank you so much bobski! I'm glad you enjoyed and it was my pleasure to share.
> 
> I am definitely going to go into more detail of what the Grand Seiko Standard is in part 2, but to give you an overview...
> 
> GS Standard
> 
> -3/+5 seconds per day rating in static conditions
> 17 day testing period
> 3 temperature variants 46°, 73°,100° F (8, 23, 38 C) - then tested in the colder and hotter temps an additional time
> 6 positions (12 up being the additional as it is difficult to achieve standard)
> 
> COSC
> 
> -4/+6
> 15 days
> 3 temps, but no secondary testing
> 5 positions


Thanks for the response Joe. I am certainly looking forward to part two!


----------



## eblackmo

Great read. Thanks for posting. Bring on part 2.


----------



## dinexus

With a Grand Seiko on order from Topper, this is only stoking the anticipation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PANICiii

Thanks for the great article. Looking forward to other issues : )
I'm also waiting on my first GS, and will join the club.


----------



## guccimanilla

Thank you for the article.


----------



## BlueIn2Red

Perhaps not the right place to ask, but does anybody know what the SBG part of all GS references means or stands for please? I'm sure I've read it somewhere, but can't remember, or find it again. I'm guessing the S and G might be Seiko and Grand?


----------



## JK919

Awesome writeup. When's part 2 due?


----------



## TurboHarm

Hey Big Guy how is it going!! Harm here from Canada hope all is well with you Sir! Calling to tap your mind I have been really liking the Seiko Spring drive 600mm what's your feeling on those compared to the MM300 automatics? The comparison vote leans toward the 300 is it the size or dollar value the hands or? I know your a spring drive guy so thought to ask how you feel on the model SBDB001 Toppers is selling one but $1999USD seems stiff to me? I was thinking maybe $1750USD at most am I off on my values? There is another SBDO001 but is that a typo? can not find that letter combo?? RSR911 selling it but he is holding fast at $2000USD..Sorry to trouble you I respect your opinion on this matter can you advise me? Tell me your thoughts on this please if you don't mind! Cheers [email protected] lots!!


----------



## Pencey Prep

Woe what a fantastic and informative article about Seiko. My admiration and respect for the company grows all the time. Looking forward to Part Deux

Sent from my F1f using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKirk

AndyGarton said:


> Perhaps not the right place to ask, but does anybody know what the SBG part of all GS references means or stands for please? I'm sure I've read it somewhere, but can't remember, or find it again. I'm guessing the S and G might be Seiko and Grand?


Hi Andy,

This is just an internal coding system. An identifier of calibers/gender etc. As you may have noticed, all current Seiko models start with "S", except Credor. If the letters stand for something, I have never heard a word about it. I know this has been referenced here before, but here is the break down of the current models only. Also, the three digit numbers are completely sequential in order of when they were designed/conceived. All silver tone case models end in odd numbers (whether steel, Ti, 18k white gold, or platinum). 18k rose or yellow gold cases (including 2 tone) end in even numbers in GS.

SBGA: 9R65/9R15 Spring Drive
SBGB: 9R84 Spring Drive Chronograph non-GMT
SBGC: 9R86 Spring Drive Chronograph GMT
SBGD: 9R01 Spring Drive 8 Day MA Studio hand-wound
SBGE: 9R66/16 Spring Drive GMT
SBGH: 9S85 Hi-Beat Mechanical
SBGJ: 9S86 Hi-Beat Mechanical GMT
SBGM: 9S66 Mechanical 8 Beat GMT w/ MEMS and Spron 610 hairspring - 72hr PR
SBGR: 9S65(date)/61(no date) Mechanical 8 Beat w/ MEMS and Spron 610 - 72hr 
SBGT: 9F83 Quartz Day/Date
SBGV: 9F82 Quartz (larger size)
SBGW: 9S64 Hand-wound Mechanical 8 Beat w/ MEMS and Spron 610 - 72hr
SBGX: 9F62(date)/61(no date) series

STGF: Ladies 4J Quartz 
STGR: Ladies 9S61 Automatic w/ no date


----------



## T1meout

Just wanted to add: SBGX is also Quartz by the way.


----------



## JoeKirk

JK919 said:


> Awesome writeup. When's part 2 due?


Part 2 should be ready by end of this month or early Feb. I have a couple of others I am working on as well that are not part of this series.


----------



## JoeKirk

TurboHarm said:


> Hey Big Guy how is it going!! Harm here from Canada hope all is well with you Sir! Calling to tap your mind I have been really liking the Seiko Spring drive 600mm what's your feeling on those compared to the MM300 automatics? The comparison vote leans toward the 300 is it the size or dollar value the hands or? I know your a spring drive guy so thought to ask how you feel on the model SBDB001 Toppers is selling one but $1999USD seems stiff to me? I was thinking maybe $1750USD at most am I off on my values? There is another SBDO001 but is that a typo? can not find that letter combo?? RSR911 selling it but he is holding fast at $2000USD..Sorry to trouble you I respect your opinion on this matter can you advise me? Tell me your thoughts on this please if you don't mind! Cheers [email protected] lots!!


Hi Harm. I definitely am a big fan of Spring Drive, but the mechanicals are excellent too. Note, I did just add the SBGJ003 Hi-Beat which is from Shizuku-ishi Studio, which is also where they make the MM300. I personally believe that people prefer the smaller size of the MM300. It's substantially smaller than any of the Spring Drive models. The movement is basically our best mechanical outside of GS, so that should tell you something. I think at the end of the day it really all boils down to personal preference. The price however is something that you have to determine if you are willing to pay (as with any watch purchase). I think that it's a pretty consistent price for used though.

Thanks!


----------



## TurboHarm

Hi Joe. Thanks for your input I really like the little bit bigger size of the 600m spring drive I can wear watches that are bigger 8 inch wrist or very close to that. Nice to hear from the Professionals always the best!! Cheers Joe and thank you for you input I did not have much to compare in the used market? Most people keep those beauties I guess LOL..Harm...Turboharm


----------



## TurboHarm

Joe you have one for sale by chance? Let me know if so please Thanks Turboharm


----------



## JoeKirk

TurboHarm said:


> Joe you have one for sale by chance? Let me know if so please Thanks Turboharm


Hi Harm. I have only new items here at the Miami Boutique, but yes, it is in stock.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Just saw this thread. Great OP article. |>

For part 2 that was added just a day or two ago ...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/understanding-grand-seiko-part-2-design-4257322.html


----------



## JoeKirk

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just saw this thread. Great OP article. |>
> 
> For part 2 that was added just a day or two ago ...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/understanding-grand-seiko-part-2-design-4257322.html


Thanks so much and glad you enjoyed! I meant to add the link to the end of this post. Will do so and thanks again.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

great article, thanks for sharing


----------



## vincentle7914

I love GS


----------



## whineboy

vincentle7914 said:


> I love GS


Which do you own? I see that most of your posts are vapid and contribute nothing. You must have an idea about something. Speak up please.


----------



## T1meout

whineboy said:


> Which do you own? I see that most of your posts are vapid and contribute nothing. You must have an idea about something. Speak up please.


Funny you should mention this, cause I noticed it as well. Perhaps he's trying to accumulate sufficient posts in order to acquire posting priviliges on the sales forum. He's not breaking any rules, but I do agree with you that generally speaking his posts lack any type of contributory content. I intend to keep a close eye on this one.


----------



## whineboy

T1meout said:


> Funny you should mention this, cause I noticed it as well. Perhaps he's trying to accumulate sufficient posts in order to acquire posting priviliges on the sales forum. He's not breaking any rules, but I do agree with you that generally speaking his posts lack any type of contributory content. I intend to keep a close eye on this one.


Glad to see I'm not the only one thinking this way. This one of vincentle7914's is particularly silly (post #24):

https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/new-stowa-friends-share-your-passion-4297026-3.html

Perhaps one of the mods is watching (Mike S, where are you when we need you?  ).

Hopefully his attention span will be as limited as his thinking and he will find something else to chase.


----------



## closeset

the vintage models are so elegant


----------



## mpaler

Great read, thank you. I appreciate everything that goes into the GS, but for the life of me I cannot get excited about the aesthetics. Its just a personal thing, as I said, I truly appreciate the attention to detail, but...


----------



## dopuletz76

When I want something else I wear Seiko


----------



## blueforest89

Nice sharing, now I love GS more than ever!


----------



## sbhas2k

Great Read and very informative. Thanks.


----------



## andreas_mw

Thank you for the article


----------



## andreas_mw

presenting Grand Seiko as an entirely separate brand from Seiko


----------



## axinnel

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## gwss76

Good stuff. CHEERS!


----------



## afennell

I love this quote. "With no hurry or rest, always stay one step ahead of the rest. Not two or three steps. Taking too many steps ahead would distance you from the public. One step ahead is important". Too many companies blame the consumer when their watch doesn't hit vs realizing they missed the mark. 

NIKE has a maxim: The consumer decides! Seiko was living that maxim years before NIKE was even founded.


----------



## Tickythebull

I am a recent convert Joe, your article has reinforced my interest in GS. I have owned many of the top Swiss and German brands over the years but now realise that Europe does not have the monopoly on horology.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator308

Great read, I've been in Japan for almost 4 years now and saw the GS for the first time in 2016 and wondered what it was and to be honest, why it was so expensive. I had no idea Seiko had a luxury line and my mind was a bit blown over it!


----------



## TomTB

Thanks for all the time you put in this fantastic thread! very much appreciated.


----------



## tbforbis

Great article, thanks for sharing!


----------



## phaphaphooey

Thank you for taking the time to put this together.


----------



## jbzee

What a well laid out and detailed history of a legendary brand. Very interesting read indeed, thank you for youe effort.


----------



## totalkshop

Was just talking about how I wanted to learn more about Grand Seiko. Look forward to reading once I get some free time.


----------



## krayzie

9S55A era when production was still for JDM only






9S85A era and going international


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

krayzie said:


> 9S55A era when production was still for JDM only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9S85A era and going international


Thanks for sharing, I really enjoyed those videos.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

The above was Seiko Instruments 9S.

This is Seiko Epson 9F / 9R. The manufacturing is the same approach but with a completely different process.


----------



## krayzie

Old documentary from 2001 of the watchmakers (takumi aka. craftsman) at SII building the 9S55A. It follows their top master watchmaker Akira Ohira, and you will also see then rookie Tsutomu Ito.






https://www.ikigai-watches.com/inte...rn-mechanical-grand-seiko-mr-akira-ohira/5472


----------



## leonator134

Wonderful thread and wealth of info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

20th Anniversary of Caliber 9S


----------



## neilwatch

JoeKirk said:


> For many, Grand Seiko is a relatively young brand. However, Grand Seiko has been in existence since 1960, yet only available in the Japanese domestic market. In 2010 during the press conference traditionally held on the first day of the Basel Fair, Seiko Watch Corporation announced that they would be expanding the distribution of Grand Seiko to the international market. With only 6 years in the global market, Grand Seiko has achieved recognition with collectors across the world, however the amazing stories, concepts and theory behind Grand Seiko, are largely unknown. The goal of this multi-part series is to help provide an understanding of the brand to someone who may be new to Grand Seiko and to share some details that may have been overlooked by those already in the know.
> 
> *GS History Lesson*
> 
> View attachment 10268762
> 
> 
> Kintaro Hattori, the founder of Seiko, started his company in 1881 as a clock repair shop in Tokyo's Ginza district. The company was known as K. Hattori & Co. LTD. Eight years before Kintaro founded his shop, Japan had adopted solar time keeping as the recognized way of keeping track of the passage of time. Prior to 1873, Japan used clocks known as Wadokei's that were based on the lunar calendar system and were extremely complex. This proved to be advantageous for Hattori as very few were familiar with the mechanics involved in this new timekeeping system when he started to work on clocks in 1877. Kintaro focused his attention to building his company and on making high quality products, which he aspired to do completely in-house. From making clocks, to pocket watches in 1895, then to wrist watches in 1913 using his brand name, Laurel, he had finally reached capabilities to manufacture in-house. In 1924, the Seiko brand name appeared on a wrist watch. Seikosha (Seiko meaning precision and Sha meaning house) had already been used for years on his pocket watches.
> 
> "With no hurry or rest, always stay one step ahead of the rest. Not two or three steps. Taking too many steps ahead would distance you from the public. One step ahead is important". This quote from Kintaro Hattori was inspiring to many and drove the company to the forefront of manufacturing throughout the 30's, 40's, and 50's. Creating items like the Seikosha pocket watches that became the official timekeeper of the Japanese National Railways as well as the highly admired Seiko Marvel wrist watches. Their pursuit of perfection began to push even stronger through the late 1950's, bringing on heavy competition between two of the Seikosha watchmaking factories. Then, their progress evolved even further.
> 
> View attachment 10268778
> 
> 
> Grand Seiko was launched in 1960 with it's very first model, the 3180. The 3180 was a three handed time only watch, which came in several variations, all of which shared the same design. Mostly known for the gold filled variant, they were also available in platinum and steel. Something you will see on the dial of the early Grand Seiko's is the word "Chronometer". This designation signified that these first Grand Seiko's met all of the Chronometer standards of that time. Not only did they meet the standards, they surpassed the chronometer standards. The inspiration for Grand Seiko was to make the world's best practical watch, setting the grounds for the quote "The pure essentials of watchmaking, elevated to the level of art". Precision, durability, legibility and comfort were the overall goals for Grand Seiko in the past, and these qualities are still the main focus for the brand today.
> 
> View attachment 10268786
> 
> 
> After the release of the first Grand Seiko, the second model, the 57GS (as well as the 43999), "Self-Dater" model came in 1963/1964. These were the first Grand Seiko to feature a date complication. The earlier "Self-Dater" models featured the word "Chronometer" on the dial as did the previous 3180, but later, the chronometer designation was removed from the dial of the 57GS. The Grand Seiko Standard was developed in 1966, which required more stringent testing than that of the international chronometer standard and became the new testing standard for Grand Seiko. These also featured a new design, which was developed by a gentleman named Taro Tanaka, who was Seiko's first college educated designer, back in 1959.
> 
> View attachment 10268898
> 
> 
> View attachment 10268794
> 
> 
> The evolution of Grand Seiko continued in 1967 with the release of the 62GS, the first self-winding Grand Seiko, as well as the 44GS, the first GS from a factory called Daini Seikosha Kameido. Taro Tanaka also designed the 44GS, which played a very important part in the overall design of Grand Seiko. A design philosophy that defines Grand Seiko design to this day. It is known as "Grand Seiko's Grammar of Design" and utilizes flat surfaces and sharp lines to play off of light and shadow.
> 
> View attachment 10268914
> 
> 
> 1968 was also a pivotal time in Grand Seiko's history with the development of the first three Hi-Beat (36,000 bph) calibers. These were not only 3 different designs, but three totally different movements. The 45GS hand-wound, the 61GS self-winding, and the 19GS ladies. In 1970, the 56GS automatic Hi-Beat was also introduced. The use of these Hi-Beat calibers improved accuracy and stability, with less effects from shock and position. Overall, Grand Seiko's performance had been enhanced.
> 
> View attachment 10268946
> 
> 
> Though the Grand Seiko Standard had already met and succeeded the chronometer standard, Seiko was still not satisfied. Only to outdo themselves, the development of the V.F.A. in 1969 (Very Finely Adjusted) was one of the most accurate watches of its time exceeding even the Grand Seiko Standard. The Grand Seiko Special was introduced in 1970 and also exceeded the Grand Seiko Standards of that time, though not as high of a standard as the V.F.A. models.
> 
> Seiko participated in the Swiss Observatory Chronometer trials from 1963-1967 in Neuchatel, ranking 2nd and 3rd in 1967. The Neuchatel Observatory competition was not held in 1968 so Seiko entered the Geneva Observatory Trails. The Seiko movements took 4th through 10th place and Seiko was awarded best overall for Chronometer wrist watch in Geneva. The 45GS caliber was used in the chronometer competitions, and one of the best performing movements at the time. A very rare Seiko was submitted and approved in Switzerland's Neuchatel Observatory with designation "Astronomical Observatory Chronometer Officially Certified" printed on the dial. This model did not have the Grand Seiko branding, however, did utilize the 45GS movement.
> 
> View attachment 10268970
> 
> 
> After debuting the world's first quartz watch on December 25th,1969 and the ensuing the "Quartz Revolution" of the 70's, Seiko focused their efforts more toward the quartz pieces and mass production while still continuing to develop new mechanical calibers through the 70's and 80's. In 1988 the launched a new Grand Seiko, with a new high precision quartz movement accurate to +/- 10 seconds per year, known as the 95GS. This was the first time a quartz movement was ever utilized for Grand Seiko. The 95GS was an excellent movement, but innovation continued and the 95GS was succeeded by the, currently used, 9F caliber in 1993.
> 
> *Two factories, one friendly rivalry*
> 
> Despite the competitions held in Switzerland, the strongest competition was happening within the company itself. There are two factories that make Grand Seiko. Set in the mountains in the central part of Japan, 3 hours west of Tokyo by train, is Shiojiri, the home of Seiko Epson. This division designs, manufactures and assembles the 9R Spring Drive and 9F quartz watches. Shirojiri is located in the Nagano Prefecture that hosted the 1988 Winter Olympics. Three hours to the north of Tokyo by the Shinkansen (bullet train), is the beautiful mountain city of Morioka where SII (Seiko Instruments Inc) designs, manufactures and assembles the 9S Mechanical 8 beat and Hi-Beat pieces.
> 
> These two divisions of Seiko go way back, even before GS. The Daini Seikosha (meaning "Second Seikosha") Kameido factory was in Tokyo and established in 1937. Later in 1943, the Suwa Seikosha plant (more commonly known as Suwa) was established in an attempt to escape the Allied bombing that was occurring in Tokyo in the 1940's (though it wasn't until 1959 the Suwa plant merged with then partner Daiwa Kogyo to officially form Suwa Seikosha Co.). Daini Kameido was destroyed in a bombing in 1945, and was soon after rebuilt. The rivalry between these two factories consisted of creating new watches such as Marvel, Cronos, and Crown to keep outdoing one another in terms of performance and size. Both factories were focused on making wrist watches. As mentioned earlier, the Daini Kameido plant did not start making Grand Seiko until 1967, though they did make King Seiko in order to compete with GS. Suwa was responsible for the production of all GS until 1967, when Daini Kameido introduced the 44GS.
> 
> The Kameido plant eventually became SII and moved to Morioka. Suwa Seikosha became a division of Seiko Epson and is still located in the same region of Suwa in the city of Shiojiri. Each factory has it's own uniqueness and specialties. As previously mentioned, purely mechanical watchmaking is the main focus in Morioka while Spring Drive and quartz are manufactured in Shiojiri. Each factory manufactures its own components and is almost fully independent from each other.
> 
> View attachment 10269634
> 
> 
> Each location has a special studio dedicated to their luxury products. In Morioka at SII, they have Shizuku-ishi watch studio which houses a handful of craftsmen/women working on assembly, testing and casing. In this studio, movements such as the 9S6x, 9S8x Hi-Beat, Credor caliber 68xx, and 8L movements are all assembled and tested. In this facility, components are made in-house such as hairspring, mainspring, MEMS (Micro Electro Mechanical System) manufactured components like escape gear and pallet fork, as well as main plates and bridges, and much more.
> 
> View attachment 10269642
> 
> 
> In Shiojiri at Seiko Epson, there are 2 studios within the facility that produce Grand Seiko. There is the Shinshu Takumi studio which makes 5R, 7R, and 9R Spring Drive calibers as well as the 9F quartz. Along with the Takumi Studio, the Micro Artist Studio, who is famous for making the Spring Drive Sonnerie, Minute Repeater and Eichi pieces, is now responsible for the newly released Grand Seiko 8 Day. This is the first and only Grand Seiko piece to be made by the Micro Artist Studio at this time. In the Epson facility, movement components, plates and bridges, gears, pinions and even quartz crystals are manufactured in-house.
> 
> This concludes Part 1. Part 2 - Design can be read *HERE*.


Hi. I've seen some vintage for $670 from Japan. Should I worry about the low price?


----------



## rkman11

I admit it took me a minute (or more) to get on the GS train, but once you look at their history, their attention to detail, all becomes clear. Worth EVERY penny!


----------



## Infinitebezel

Great read. Thanks for all the background. 
Who else loves this quote?
"With no hurry or rest, always stay one step ahead of the rest. Not two or three steps. Taking too many steps ahead would distance you from the public. One step ahead is important"


----------



## feline

Great thread with interesting information!


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

Thanks for putting in so much work into this article.

Amazing stuff!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Horos

Wonderful post! Very informative. Thanks very much, Joe.


----------



## Ramjag

Excellent post for a newbie like myself. Thank you!


----------



## sean374

Thank you for the history lessen


----------



## jimbot920

This is great!


----------



## Selonari

Super cool, I didn't know about the two separate divisions of GS responsible for different movements.


----------



## Heirology

I’ve just recently started exploring GS, these articles are invaluable. Thank you Joe !


----------



## krayzie




----------

